
Ask HN: Black bar added to top of page? - jgwil2
It appears a new &lt;tr&gt; with a black image as background has been added to the top of HN, above the main table. Is that intentional?
======
runjake
I presume because of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24066832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24066832)

~~~
Shatnerz
How long does the black bar usually remain. I thought it was 24 hours, but it
feels like it was less than 12 this time. People were asking for it midday
when I checked HN and I didn't notice it until the evening. It is already gone
in the early morning here.

------
JadeNB
This is often used to memorialise important figures. I wish there were some
set-up where one could click on it to find out whom it's memorialising.
Usually there's an accompanying front-page story, but I don't see it today.

~~~
jgwil2
Ah, didn't realize that, thanks! Yeah that would be a nice feature.

------
iso8859-1
Most likely because Bill English died:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24032820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24032820)

He was at Xerox PARC, where he helped midwife PARC’s invention of the personal
computer and other innovations.

------
TaylorAlexander
Happens when someone dies.

~~~
jansan
I would be nice to get some kind of hint about who passed away if you hover
the mouse pointer over the black bar.

~~~
justinclift
That's a good idea. Just flagged your post (!) in order to get an Admin's
attention. Hopefully it's do-able. :)

~~~
cpach
If you have any feature ideas it’s better to just email hn@ycombinator.com

------
borplk
HN needs to put a little tooltip description on the black bar.

Every time it happens there's an "Ask HN" about it.

